# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  السلام على القاسم عريس كربلاء المخضب بدم الشهادة

## ساقي العطاشا

السلام على القاسم عريس كربلاء المخضب بدم الشهادة



تهوى أفئدة الملايين من البشر هذا الفتى الهاشمي ، وتذرف الدموع الساخنة عليه كلما مرت مناسبة عاشوراء على المسلمين ، مما يثير التساؤل التالي : لماذا ؟
هل لأنه كان فتى وسيماً جميـلاً في ريعان الشباب واقتحم غمار الموت دون أن يأبه لشيء ؟ بلى ؛ وأكثر من ذلك .
هل لأنه ابن السبط الشهيد الإمام الحسن الذي يكنّ المسلمون والموالون احتراماً بالغاً له كما يكنّـون ولاءاً حقيقيـاً لمقام إمامته ، لأنه سبط الرسالة وسيد شباب أهل الجنة ؟ بلى ؛ وأكثر من ذلك .

إن الإنسان قـد فطـر على حب البطولة ، ولولا ذلك لما كانت بطولة ولما كانت هذه المآثر للأبطال . وحين نستعرض سيرة القاسم ابن الحسن نجد نمطاً رائعاً من البطولة الفائقة ، ولذلك يستهوينا هذا النمط ، لان هذا الفتى لما سمع عمه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه في ليلة العاشر من شهر محرم ينعى نفسه وينعى أصحابه ويخبر الحاضرين بأنهم لمقتولون غداً جميعاً ، هنالك انبرى سائلاً : يا عماه هل أكون أنا أيضا ممن يقتل غداً ؟

وقبل أن يجيبه سلام الله عليه ، سأله كيف الموت عندك ؟
قال بكل عفوية : يا عمـاه في نصرتك احلى من العسـل . ثم اخبره بانه ممن يقتل ، واضاف بأنه حتى ابنه الرضيـع عبد اللـه ممن يقتل . فانتفض الفتى وسألـه :
يا عماه هل يصل العدو إلى المخيم ؟
انظروا إلى هذين الموقفين ؛ اولاً : طلبه للشهادة ولمّا تقع الواقعة ، وكلمته الرائعة بأنه في نصرة الحسين الموت أحلى من العسل . الموت مر وأشد مرارة من أي شيء اخر ، ولكن نصرة الحسين ( عليه السلام ) والدفاع عن القيم تجعل مرارة هذا الحدث ليست فقط مقبولة، وانما تجعلها مطلوبة حتى تصبح أحلى من العسل .

ثانياً : انتفاضته امام الخبر الذي وصل إليه بأن عبد اللـه الرضيع يقتل . إنه لم يتأثر فقط لشهادة ابن عمه الصغير ، بالرغم من ان ذلك حدث كبير ويثيـر الماً شديداً . ولكن انتفض غيرة على النساء ، وانه كيف يصلون إلى المخيم . وهكذا كانت نفسية هذا الفتى الهاشمي تتلخص في كلمتيـن ؛ في نصـرة الحق ، وفي الغيرة على الحق .

وفي يوم عاشوراء اذن ابو عبد اللـه سلام اللـه عليه حسب بعض الروايات لأخوة قاسم ، وبالذات لأبي بكر الذي يبدو انه استشهد قبل القاسم ، وكان شقيقاً للقاسم من امه . ولكن تباطأ الامام الحسين عليه السلام في الاذن للقاسم ، لا نعرف لماذا ؟ انما حسـب هذه الرواية انه قال له : لأتسلى بك .

ولعل الحسين كان يكن لهذا الفتى حباً عميقاً ، وكان يتسلى به ويراه علامة اخيه الحسن ، لأنه كان للحسن المجتبى عليه السلام عظيم الحب في قلوب المسلمين ، فكيف بقلب الحسين ( سلام الله عليه ) ؟ هكذا لما نظر الى القاسم تداعت في نفسه علائم الحسن سلام اللـه عليه ، فكيف يأذن للقاسم بأن تقطعه حراب بني امية أمام عينيه . ولعله لذلك قال للقاسم حسب الرواية : يا ابن الاخ ؛ انت من أخي علامة ، واريد ان تبقى لي لأتسلى بك .

كـــل شـــمــايــل بـــني هاشم بيك يا جسام تظهر
الهـــيــبه مــن هيبة محمد والعزم من عزم حيدر
وارث مـــن الحسن عـــلمه والحسن للعلم مصدر
مـــثــلت جعـــــفــر بالشيم ..0~0.. وارث مــــن الحمزه الهمم
ومــــن أبــو السجاد الكرم ..0~0.. وســـطــوتـك سطوة الأكبر
بــــالعزم والـــباس ..0~0.. تـــشـــبه العـــباس

اما القاسم الذي كان من جهة متعبداً بولاية عمه وامامه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه ، ومن جهه ثانية كان متحفزاً للبراز والجهاد بين يديه وطالباً للشهادة في سبيل اللـه ونصرة عمه الحسين سلام اللـه عليه ؛ فقد انتحى جانباً وجلس مهموماً مغموماً ، باكي العين ، حزين القلب ، ووضع رأسه على رجليه ثم تذكر ان أباه قد ربط له عوذةً في كتفه الايمن ، وقال له اذا اصابك ألماً وهماً ، فعليك بحل العوذة وقرائتها وفهم معناها ، واعمل بكل ما تراه مكتوباً فيها . فقال القاسم في نفسه : مضت سنون ولم يصبني من مثل هذا الالم ، فحل العوذة وفضها ونظر إلى كتابتها واذا فيها : يا ولدي اوصيك انك اذا رأيت عمك الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في كربلاء وقد احاطت به الاعداء فلا تترك الجهاد والبراز لاعداء اللـه واعداء رسول اللـه ، ولا تبخل عليه من روحك ومن دمك ، وكلما نهاك عن البراز عاوده ليأذن لك للبراز لتحظى بالسعادة الابدية . فقام القاسم من ساعته واتى الحسين وعرض ما كتب الحسن على عمه الحسين ( عليهما السلام ) ، فلما قرأ الحسين العوذة بكى بكاءاً شديداً ، و قال : يا ولدي اتمشي برجلك الى الموت ؟
قال : فكيف لا يا عم ، وانت بين الاعداء بقيت وحيداً فريداً لم تجد حامياً ولا صديقاً . روحي لروحك الفداء ،ونفسي لنفسك الوقاء .


رواية زفة القاسم بن الحسن (ع)

فبكى الحسين (ع) ومسك على يد القاسم وادخله الخيمة وطلب عوناً وعباساً وقال لأم القاسم .. هل للقاسم ثياب جدد ؟؟..قالت لاااا .. فقال لأخته زينب عليها السلام .. عليّ بالصندوق الفلاني الذي فيه ثياب أخي الحسن "عليه السلام" فأتت به وقالت : ما تريد يا أخي أن تصنع به ؟؟ 
قال إني عزمت أن أزوج القاسم على سكينة فأمضي لها وهيئيها وخضبي كفوفها. 
فبكت زينب وهملت عيناها بالدموع وقالت له: يا أخي ما عهدتك تمزح بي فقال: "عليه السلام" ليس أمزح بك وإنما هي وصية متقدمة من أخيك الحسن " عليه السلام" ولا بد من انفاذها .. ثم بكى وبكت زينب عليها السلام وقالت: 
يا أخي هذه أيام قتل وقتال وليست بأيام فرح وسرور .. فأسألك بالله أن تؤخر عرسهم حتى نرجع الى مدينة جدنا رسول الله " صلى الله عليه وآله".. ونقيم فيها الفرح.. وأما هذه الأيام فإننا مشتغلين بجنازة أبا الفضل العباس .. 
فقال الحسين عليه السلام: لا بد من ذلك يا زينب . 
فمضت زينب الى سكينة وقالت لها: قومي يا بنية فإن أباك قد عزم على أن يزفك على إبن عمك القاسم "عليه السلام".. فقالت يا عمة وما تريدين ؟؟ .. فقالت لها بنية أن أباك الحسين" عليه السلام" قد أمرني بأن أخضب كفيك وأزينك حتى نزفك على إبن عمك القاسم "عليه السلام" فلما سمعت سكينة بذلك انضمت إلى عمتها أم كلثوم ونادت يا عمة شيري على والدي الحسين " عليه السلام" أن يعفيني من هذا العرس.. فقالت لها: لا بد من ذلك يا سكينة .. فبكت بكاءاً شديداً ولطمت على رأسها. 
فبكت زينب " عليها السلام" حتى خنقتها العبرة وارتفع منها البكاء وضجت الحرم والأطفال.. كل تنادي وامحنتاه.. 
ثم أن زينب ضمت سكينة الى صدرها وقبلت مابين عينيها وقالت لها: يا سكينة صبراً صبراً فإن أباك الحسين" عليه السلام" أمرنا بذلك وأمره مطاع .. ثم أخذت بيدها واقبلت بها الى الحسين " عليه السلام" فقام الحسين "عليه السلام" وألبس القاسم ثياب أبيه الحسن " عليه السلام" ولف رأسه عمامة الحسن ومسك بيد ابنته المسمات للقاسم وعقد له عليها عقد النكاح وأمر أن تفرد لهما خيمة نائية عن الخيام .. ثم أخذ بيد ابن أخيه القاسم وادار بطرفه الى نحو المعركة ونادى أخي عباس حبيب قلبي حبيب .. هلال زهير برير مسلم بن عوسجة قوموا نزف اليتيم فبكى ونادى يقول : 

لبيات ابن أخوية إلا مزفوف* وانتوا بعد ينصار الطفوف 
قوموا ترى انتوا عندي ضيوف * أبا عرس الجاسم الموصوف 
قبل البلا ما يحل والخوف * قوموا ابسرعة ينصار لطفوف 

عريس حنونه .. نسوان يزفونه 
كبش الكتيبة قوم .. بس عاد من هالنوم 
زف مهجة المسموم .. عالزوجته اسكينه 
دنهض يبو فاضل .. يالضغيم الباسل 
هذا مهو قابل .. نسوان يزفونه 
عريس بعده شاب.. طيب وابن أطياب 
هذا يصير امصاب .. نسوان ايزفونه 
بالمجتبى ناداى .. والوجد بفؤاده 
يا سيد السادة .. ابنك بيعرسونه 

[IMG]http://alaseelaccount.***********/images/1427/muharam/zafaf02.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://alaseelaccount.***********/images/1427/muharam/zafaf08.jpg[/IMG]


قال من حضر : فاضطربت الأجساد وارتجت أرض كربلاء واهتزت أعمدة الخيام وبكت النساء والأيتام.. قال فما وجد حركة منهم فأدار بطرفه نحو الخيام ودمعه بنسجام وقلبه باضطرام ونادى أُخَيّه زينب .. أم كلثوم .. رباب .. رمله .. ياليلى .. ياعاتكة.. يابنات محمد "صلى الله عليه وآله" ويبنات علي وفاطم .. قوموا نزف اليتيم على اليتيمة . 
ثم بكى بكاءاً شديداً. 
فلما سمعت زينب " عليها السلام" ذلك نادت برفيع صوتها وامحمداه واعلياه واحسناه واغربتاه وامحنتاه. 
فلما سمع الحسين كلام زينب بكا .. ثم إن زينب التفتت إلى أخيها الحسين " عليه السلام" وقالت له : إعلم يا ابن والدي أن القاسم ابن ملوك الدنيا والآخرة وعشيرته أكبر العشائر فكيف تزفه حرم وأطفال ثم أنها لطمت بيدها على رأسها وحثت التراب على وجهها. 

قال صاحب الحديث: 
فزف القاسم على ابنة عمه سكينة جملة النسوة وهن في ضجة وصراخ وعويل ونياح وزينب تنادي: ياحسن يا مسموم هذا ولدك زف على ابنة أخيك الحسين "عليه السلام" وهي سكينة فليتك وجميع بني هاشم وأولاد بني عبد المطلب حاضرين . 

فتقدم الحسين " عليه السلام" أمام النساء وقبض على يد القاسم ابن الحسن وجعل في يد سكينة .. فنادت الحرم والأطفال وامحمداه واعلياه واغربتاه وامحنتاه. 

فدخل القاسم "عليه السلام" في الخيمة مع ابنة عمه وخرج عنهم لعلمه سلام الله عليهم أن القاسم بعد ساعة يقتل.. ثم أن العقيلة زينب لمت الحرم والأيتام وأقبلت بهم إلى تهنئة القاسم فمروا على خيمة زين العابدين علي بن الحسين السجاد" عليه السلام" فسمع صوت زينب فصاح بها يا عمة إلى أين قاصدة ؟؟ قالت له: إلى القاسم كي أهنئه بعرسه.. ففتجع زين العابدين " عليه السلام" ونحنت من الأحزان ضلوعه وجرت من العينان دموعه وبكى بكاءاً شديداً. 

ثم أقبلت زينب عليه السلام ومعها اليتامى والحريم إلى خيمة القاسم وكان القاسم جالساً مع سكينة كل واحد منهم إلى طرف من الخيمة وهم يبكون إلى أن وقع نظر القاسم على فخر المخدرات زينب عليها السلام. 

فلما وصلت زينب عليها السلام إلى خيمة القاسم عليه السلام سلمت عليه .. فرد عليها السلام وتقدمت إليه وأبلغته رسالة زين العابدين عليه السلام .. فافتجع القاسم فبكى بكاءاً شديداً .. ثم خرجت زينب عليها السلام مع الأطفال والحريم عنهم وهم يبكون.. وعاد القاسم ينظر إلى إبنة عمه ويبكي إلى أن سمع الأعداء ينادون البراز وسمع الحسين عليه السلام ينادي (( أما من معين .. أما من مغيث.. أما من ناصر .. أما من ذاب يذب عن حرم الرسول الأنجاب )) 

فتحسر القاسم ورمى بيد زوجته وأراد الخروج فجذبت ذيله ومانعته عن الخروج وهي تقول له: 
مالذي خطر ببالك وما لذي تريد أن تفعله.. فقال لها: أريد ملاقات الأعداء فإنهم يطلبون البراز فلزمت ذيله .. فقال خلي ذيلي فإن عرسنا أجلناه إلى يوم القيامه .. فقالت له: يا قاسم أنت تقول عرسنا أجلناه إلى يوم القيامة وفي يوم القيامة بأي شيئ أعرفك .. قال فمسك القاسم عليه السلام على ردنه فقطعها وقال : أعرفيني بهذا الردن المقطوعة.. ولكن انتي بأي شيء أعرفك يا بنت العم ؟؟ فمدت يدها إلى جيبها فشقته وإلى شعرها فجزته.. وقالت له يا بن العم وانت أعرفني بهذا الجيب المقدود وهذا الشعر المجزوز. 
فنفجع اهل البيت لفعل القاسم ولفعل سكينة ونادوا بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور وأما سكينة بنت الحسين "عليه السلام" فإنها لطمت بيدها على رأسها ونادت وامصيبتاه واقاسماه وامعرساه .


يمه ذكريني 
يمه ذكريني من تمر زفة شباب 
من العرس محروم حنتي دم المصاب 
شمعة شبابي من يطفوها 
حنتي دمي و الجفن داري التراب 
يمه ذكريني من تمر زفة شباب

حمزة الصغير

http://extra.alakhyar.com/ram/h05.ram



ثم ان الحسين سلام اللـه عليه قطع عمامة القاسم نصفين ثم ادلاها على وجهه كأنه اراد ان يصون وجه القاسم ، ثم البسه ثيابه وشد سيفه وسط القاسم ، ثم أركبه على فرسه وارسله .

وقد جاء في رواية ان الحسين ( سلام الله عليه ) اعتنق القاسم وجعلا يبكيان حتى غشي عليهما ، ثم انحدر القاسم الى المعركة وهو يرتجز قائلاً :

ان تنكـروني فأنـا ابـن الحـسن سبـط النبي المصطفى المؤتمـن هذا حـسين كالأسـير المرتهن بين أناس لا سقوا صوب المـزنوكان وجهه كفلقة قمر ، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً حتى قتل على صغر سنه خمسة وثلاثين رجلاً . قال ابو مخنف الذي روى حوادث يوم الطف ؛ قتل سبعين فارساً . وقال حميد ابن مسلم : كنت في عسكر ابن سعد ( أعداء أبي عبد اللـه الحسين عليه السلام ) فكنت انظر الى هذا الغلامعليه ازار وقميص ونعلان قد انقطع شسـع احداهمـا ، ما انسى كان الايسر ، فقال لي عمر بن سعد الازدى واللـه لاشدن عليه ، فقلت سبحان اللـه ما تريد بذلك ، واللـه لو ضربني ما بسطت إليه يدي . يكفيك هؤلاء الذين تراهم قد احتوشوه .

قال : واللـه لا فعلن . فشد عليه فما ولى حتى ضرب رأسه بالسيف ، فوقع الغلام لوجهه .

وقال ابـو مخنـف : وكمن له ملعون فضربه على ام رأسه ففجر هامته وخر صريعاً ونادى : يا عماه ادركني . وجاء في الرواية : فجاءه الحسين كالصقر المنقض فتخلل الصفوف ، وشد شدة الليث المغضب ، فضرب عمر ( قاتله ) بالسيف فاتقاه بيده فأطناهـا من لدن المرفق ، فصاحصيحة سمعها أهل العسكر ثم تنحـى عنـه . وحملت خيل اهل الكوفة لتستنقذ عمر قاتل القاسم من الحسين ( سلام اللـه عليه ) ، فاستقبلته الخيل بصدورها وجرحته بحوافرها ووطأته حتى مات . فأنجلـت الغبره فإذا بالحسين ( عليه السلام ) قائم على رأس الغلام وهو يفحـص برجليه ، فقال الحسين : يعز واللـه على عمك ان تدعوه فلا يجيبك ، او يجيبك فلا يعينك ، او يعينك فلا يغني عنك . بعداً لقوم قتلوك ومن خصمهم يوم القيامة جدك وابوك ، هذا يوم كثر واللـه واتره وقل ناصره .

بكى وناداه يا جاسم اش بايدي يا ريت السيف قبلك حز وريدي 

جاسم وقع وين شيخ حسين الاكرف

http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=13074

ثم احتمله على صدره ، وكما يقول حميـد ابن مسلم : فكأني انظر الى رجليّ الغلام يخطان في الارض ، فقد وضع صدره على صدره ، فقلت في نفسي ما يصنع به ، فجاء به فألقاه بين القتلى مـن اهل بيتـه مع ولده علي الاكبر ، ثم قال : اللهم احصهم عدداً ، واقتلهم بدداً ،ولا تغادر منهم احداً ، ولا تغفر لهم ابداً . صبراً يا بنو عمومتي ، صبراً يا اهل بيتي ، لا رأيتم هواناً بعد هذا اليوم ابداً .

واستشهد القاسم ابن الحسن وطارت روحه الى الملكوت ، ولكن بقيت مآثره وبطولته تحفز الفتيان من موالي اهل البيت ومن المسلميـن جميعاً على ضرورة التحدي للطغيان ونصرة الحق . ولذلك تجد احد العلماء الكبار وهو السيد الشريف المرتضـى علم الهدى يزور القاسم بهذهالكلمات العطـرة ، يقول : السلام على القاسم ابن الحسن ابن علي ورحمة اللـه بركاته ، السلام عليك يا ابن حبيب اللـه ، السلام عليك يا ابن ريحانة رسول اللـه ، السلام عليك من حبيب ماقضىمن الدنيا وطرا ولم يشف من اعداء اللـه صدرا حتى عاجله الاجل وفاته الامل ،فهنيئاً لك يا حبيب رسول اللـه ، ما اسعد جدك ، وافخر مجدك ، واحسن منقلبك


السلام عليك يا بن الحسن 
السلام عليك يا فلذة كبد الحسن 
السلام عليك يا فلقة القمر 
السلام عليك يا عريس كربلاء 
السلام عليك يا من الموت و الشهادة في سبيل الامام الحسين أحلى من العسل 
السلام على المقطع ارباً ارباً 
السلام على العطشان 
السلام عليك و على أبيك الحسن 
السلام عليك و على أمك رملة 
السلام عليك و على عمك الحسين و العباس و عمتك زينب و رحمة الله و بركاته 
تقبل سلامي يا سيدي و مولاي

المرقد الشريف لسيدي القاسم بن الحسن عريس الطف




تحية حسينية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

__

_كـــل شـــمــايــل بـــني هاشم بيك يا جسام تظهر_
_الهـــيــبه مــن هيبة محمد والعزم من عزم حيدر_
_وارث مـــن الحسن عـــلمه والحسن للعلم مصدر_
_مـــثــلت جعـــــفــر بالشيم ..0~0.. وارث مــــن الحمزه الهمم_
_ومــــن أبــو السجاد الكرم ..0~0.. وســـطــوتـك سطوة الأكبر_
_بــــالعزم والـــباس ..0~0.. تـــشـــبه العـــباس_
_مجهود رائع .._
_يستحق الشكر والثناء .._
_شكرا لجهودك الجبارة .._
_وفي ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله .._
_وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## دمعة موالية

*مأجورين وَ أثابكم الله ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
بوركت أناملك أخي الكريم على هذه التغطية لجهاد للطهر عريس كربلاء
شكرا اخي ساقي العطاشى جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك
و أجرك على الحسين.

----------


## طفلة الاحساء

*تشكر أخي ساقي العطاشا على هذهي النبذة الرائعة عن القاسم أبن كريم آل البيت* 

*فجزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------

